
How can you guarantee timely, accurate queries with datasets? - samanticora
https://kyligence.zoom.us/webinar/register/3315868846843/WN_OdnWaxxaS0GL0mHXqab2BA
======
samanticora
This is going to be a great session led by an Apache Kylin Committer.

~~~
Merick
Thanks for sharing this! Apache Kylin is an awesome project. It has been
around for a few years and has been getting a lot of attention in Europe and
Asia, but still seems to be relatively unknown by a lot of folks I talk to in
the US.

If people are interested in getting involved with the community, or just want
to check Kylin out, you can find the page for the project here:
[http://kylin.apache.org/](http://kylin.apache.org/)

